# Musical manipulation



## KenOC

Interesting BBC article: "How do film-makers manipulate our emotions with music?"

http://www.bbc.co.uk/arts/0/24083243


----------



## PetrB

For those unaware of how they are being manipulated, this might be an eye opener.

Long aware of the schtick 'n' tricks, and with a too great familiarity with a lot of rep and styles, I sit through movies and often have to work to ignore the soundtrack. This Schtick 'n' trick here, there, and even worse, some very well crafted scores are so redolent of this particular genre - era style, including specifics amalgams of composers D, G, K, O, and Z, and some of that so directly sounding near-cribbed from those composers scores, that I just have to shut my musical mind off during the movie.

Other times, the soundtrack sounds so inappropriate to what it is underscoring, again, I have to work at ignoring it.

Certainly, a highly manipulative game is afoot. When you know you are being manipulated it takes the fun out of it (few or no surprises, inadvertent comedy) or the score becomes a downright buzz-kill.


----------

